# Pet Cemetery Deemed Historic



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Interesting article! Pet Cemetery Deemed Historic http://news.yahoo.com/apnewsbreak-ny-pet-cemetery-deemed-historic-070237193.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks like a lovely well cared for place. And the Historic designation, how cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks beautiful.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a nice place to be planted.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow that looks nicer than the people ones around here!!


----------

